# Mountain Reedbuck



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

In looking over the possibilities for next years hunt, I've become interested in this little fellow. 

Can they be taken form a hide?

Any information and/or experiences you have, I'd be interested to hear of it.

Allow me to add that I'm old and worn out. No way I could get after them on foot.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

bbjavelina said:


> In looking over the possibilities for next years hunt, I've become interested in this little fellow.
> 
> Can they be taken form a hide?
> 
> ...


I shot a mountain reedbuck and watched them often from an elevated hide at the foot of a mountain range in the Eastern Cape province.

Usually they like to come to the water as soon as the sun has set, so the time frame is short.

You will find this place at this game reserve:

http://www.bhejanebowhunting.com/page/home

Best of luck

Markus


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks, Marcus.

You've given me a bit of hope. I think I have to give it a go.


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

Dries Visser Safaris in the Limpopo has them running around as well. My buddy shot one during our last trip... On my list next summer.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

AK145 said:


> Dries Visser Safaris in the Limpopo has them running around as well. My buddy shot one during our last trip... On my list next summer.


Do you yet know where you'll be going next year?


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

bbjavelina said:


> Do you yet know where you'll be going next year?


Yep... Going back with DVS in July...4th trip...counting the days!


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

AK145 said:


> Yep... Going back with DVS in July...4th trip...counting the days!


Wishing you the very best of luck.


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

bbjavelina said:


> Wishing you the very best of luck.


You too brother!


----------

